
Copyright Regime vs. Civil Liberties - llambda
http://torrentfreak.com/copyright-regime-vs-civil-liberties-111211/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
======
smashing
I don't understand what a "copyright monopoly" is, even though the term keeps
getting repeated in the article. Do people just assume monopolies are such a
Bad Thing(tm) that the idea of a creator(1) having exclusive control of their
own work if they so choose must be a Bad Thing(tm) as well?

(1) Of software, music, photography, art, etc.

~~~
bediger
Exclusive control of your own work is one thing. Using that exclusive control
for the detriment of everyone else is entirely another. That's what the
article is talking about.

First, let me say up front that I don't believe in "Intellectual Property".
Things get independently invented far too often for the mere invention of an
idea to be raised to some holy status. There is no moral basis for
"Intellectual Property". "IP" has no "P", either. without an intrusive, all-
monitoring system, nobody can tell if I've copied or not. Suppose I, as a
pirate, see another ship with a better system of rigging the sails in the port
of Cherbourg. I sail off to the Caribbean and re-rig the first sloop I take
with this new system, as I can sail a point closer to windward with it. Can
the "IP" "owner" back in Cherbourg tell that I have "stolen" his precious
"IP"? No. "IP" is NOT PROPERTY in any sense other than by definition.

So, control your own work, control your own property, and accept that anyone
who sees it, can copy it. Do a better job of manufacturing or supporting your
"IP" and all imitators will be just that, imitators.

Down with Intellectual Monopoly! The consequences are bad for everyone!

~~~
smashing
You are describing patents not copyrights. A technique for implementing a
sailboat ship rigging system can be patented but not copyrighted.

~~~
bediger
The whole "Intellectual Property" concept mixes patents, copyrights,
trademarks, trade secrets and non-compete agreements. I grant that you're
technically correct, but you're practically wrong: the US court system is
breaking down the idea/implementation barrier in copyright, and the legal and
administrative frameworks to enforce "IP" as copyright is exactly that
necessary to enforce "IP" as patents.

